# Fish guru retired; new owner's clueless!



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

The owner of the fish store I learned everything I know from, has retired. Really sucks! The clowns who bought the store from her don't know anything about aquariums! I went in there last week to feel them out and I knew more about fish keeping than she did! I wanted to say: This isn't a book store lady, you want to stay in buisness, you've got to know what your doing and what your talking about.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sadly that situation seems to be the majority. Maybe you can offer advice for store credit?? 

That would work out nicely


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL! They have one employee that really knows his stuff, and they cut him back to 3 days a week! Of course the day I went in there he wasn't working. I don't like these new people, I really don't think they get it. They are just floating off of 26 years of hard work and great advice the original owners started. It will sink, especially in today's economy. The store itself looks like its already going down hill. There's dead fish in a lot of the tanks, the tanks don't seem as well taken care of. Really sad.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That stinks. It's really hard to find a great LFS  I moved over an hour away from mine and there is nothing around me now except for one place that specializes in reptiles and birds - the fish are kind of an afterthought. 

The only good thing is that the Petco that's about 1/2 hour away has amazing betta fish so that feeds half of my addiction


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats sucks If that happened to my LFS,( which is great), I would be highly upset. Maybe the new owners will eventually do their homework and take better care of the fish and store.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

That's just sad!! I have 3 Big Al's stores... two are about 35 min away and one is way north 1 hour away. I guess they must be franchises and seperately owned cause you sure can tell... they don't seem to even be the same company. One has dead fish in the tanks ALL the time, and the one way north is just too darned expensive!! The one in Newmarket Ontario is THE BEST!! They know if they send you home with nothing but advice, you will be back and purchase twice as much. Go home, read up and check it out and come back!

You are just gonna have to find out what that employee's schedule is before you trek on it. lol


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Are they drunk and catch fish with their hands instead of a net?

Yeah... been there, seen that. Sadly the bet fish stores here are Petsmarts and Petcos. At least in my immediate area. I'm a half hour out of Boston so I know there has to be at least one good one, but so hard to find. Like a needle in a haystack. Most, as mentioned, seem to specialize in other animals and just have a few tanks of the common stuff (like neon tetras).


----------



## Lucille (Dec 20, 2011)

Tetra Guy said:


> LI really don't think they get it. They are just floating off of 26 years of hard work and great advice the original owners started. It will sink, especially in today's economy.


I can't discount the possibility that they may see the light. It is possible that they ARE clueless, but might change. Go in when the assistant that knows his stuff is working in a couple weeks and see how it's going.

A lot of businesses are trying to cut back and cut expenses, but some don't realize what is wheat and what is chaff.


Part of learning is making mistakes, hopefully the new owners will realize theirs.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have a few stores here in SE Michigan that I consider pretty good. There is one in particular that is about 30 mins away that has the best livestock of any store I have ever been to. I would honestly be devastated if they sold or closed. They are big tame fish guys so I'm not too worried.

I will never understand why people buy a pet/fish store when it isn't their passion. There is no one out their getting rich off fish, people do it because they love it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I will never understand why people buy a pet/fish store when it isn't their passion. There is no one out their getting rich off fish, people do it because they love it.[/quote]

I completely agree, there's no point of doing it unless you love it. The fish bussiness is great one, but not a millionaries game.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Jayy said:


> I completely agree, there's no point of doing it unless you love it. The fish bussiness is great one, but not a millionaries game.


Most of the people I know who work in the fish business or own fish stores do something on the side to make ends meet. The only two guys I know who do only fish run a huge breeding program (75+ tanks each) at their houses to supply many of the fish they have in their store.


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol! They might as well be drunk catching fish with their hands. The fish I had the new owner get me, it was hard to watch. She has no idea how to handle and net fish properly, or safely. She netted a fish I didn't want (veil tail cherry barb), but I took it anyway to give it a better home, since I already have 3 veil tails that would like the new guy  

To add to everyone's posts: The original owners really new their stuff. I went in there never having a fish tank and she taught me everything I knew. She gave me a great foundation. She had over 100 tanks of exotic freashwater and marine fish, awesome selection.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Tetra Guy said:


> Lol! They might as well be drunk catching fish with their hands. The fish I had the new owner get me, it was hard to watch. She has no idea how to handle and net fish properly, or safely. She netted a fish I didn't want (veil tail cherry barb), but I took it anyway to give it a better home, since I already have 3 veil tails that would like the new guy
> 
> To add to everyone's posts: The original owners really new their stuff. I went in there never having a fish tank and she taught me everything I knew. She gave me a great foundation. She had over 100 tanks of exotic freashwater and marine fish, awesome selection.


Lol the same thing happened to me at petco,( I asked for a painted female swordtail, ONLY one in the tank!!!) and I told the lady she netted the wrong fish and she had the nerve to get mad!!, no B!#*C& it's your fault!!!:evil: She netted bronze cories and when I told her she said, " So you don't want the BLACK MOLLIES" Why are you even working here?????!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::roll:


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn!! That's bad! One should have to pass a test on basic fishkeeping before they are aloud to handle the fish. I'm a cop, people are idiots, trust me. Especially younger generations, they are the future of our world?! Not good! Because of texting and our highly social society they can't even spell properly, really sad. I also drive a school bus, so I can really back up my claim.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Tetra Guy said:


> Damn!! That's bad! One should have to pass a test on basic fishkeeping before they are aloud to handle the fish. I'm a cop, people are idiots, trust me. Especially younger generations, they are the future of our world?! Not good! Because of texting and our highly social society they can't even spell properly, really sad. I also drive a school bus, so I can really back up my claim.


I agree that they should have to pass a test to get the job. But I'm the younger generation and although we can be slow most of the time, we're truely bright once we put our to it. My county always scores high on test.


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm 26, so I'm young too. So I'm dissing on myself, please understand, I mean no disrespect. I feel older than I am, always have. Maybe you are one of those type of people too. Or you are the very few who have a clue. At my bus driving job, I transport 50 middle schoolers, 4 of them show signs of hope. 

Back on topic, maybe we should start a national standardized test on fishkeeping for employees, lol!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Tetra Guy said:


> I'm 26, so I'm young too. So I'm dissing on myself, please understand, I mean no disrespect. I feel older than I am, always have. Maybe you are one of those type of people too. Or you are the very few who have a clue. At my bus driving job, I transport 50 middle schoolers, 4 of them show signs of hope.
> 
> Back on topic, maybe we should start a national standardized test on fishkeeping for employees, lol!


I'm 14 and in middle school lol, but I'm smart, not neardy uncool smart,but advanced classes smart. I can be childish but for the most part I'm a child lol. I do use some words that kids wouldn't normally use and don't understand, I have to explain lol. I tell them I have a expanded vocaburaly. But don't get me wrong I'm super funny and I can be crazy and LOUD!!!

But, yes we should get that instated.


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

14 wow, ok I never would have guessed you at 14 with the way you speak. Good for you! Keep it up and keep your nose clean! Don't let bad influence change you, I see it a lot in todays world.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks :-D I had to thank you twice :-D


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol! It's all good man! I thank you for being a respectful person! If you ride a school bus, be nice to your bus driver. Most of the time, they are smart people.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, feel you, I have respect for bus drivers its not the highest paying job, but someone has to do it. Plus my Grandma was a bus driver also.


----------

